# Hallo Freunde,Bitte euch um Entschuldigung!



## Claudy (13 Nov. 2008)

Es tut mir ja so furchtbar leid,dass ich einige Zeit nicht anwesend war aber ich war einige Zeit in der Klinik mit einer RückenOP.Und dann als ich zu Hause war hatte ich nur kurz die Gelegenheit am PC zu sitzen und dann gab der den Geist auf.Ihr glaubt nicht wieviele Mails ich durchblättern musste bis ich wieder Ordnung hatte.Esist eine Sauerei wenn man auf einmal keinen PC mehr hat.Zumal das im Moment mein einziges Hobby ist.Ach ja,wer von euch hat Vista und wie seid ihr zufrieden damit.Also ich finde dass XP das bessere System ist und bin gar nicht zufrieden mit dem Vista:devil::devil:Aber leider bekommt man einfach kein XP mehr dazu.Hab jetzt ein Medion und als ich mein XP daraufgemacht hatte hatte ich keinen Treiber mehr für's Internet weil die Treiber auf der CD nur für Vista sind.Nun ja,jetzt bin ich wieder froh bei euch zu sein.So,das war's erst mal.Liebe Grüsse an euch alle.
Euer Claudy
Ach ja macht doch bitte endlich so etwas wie Image-Hack hierhin,dann bekommt ihr auch mehr Beiträge von mir denn anders kriege ich einfach nichts geladen.


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2008)

Hallo claudy schön das du wieder da bist,hoffe dir geht es wieder besser :thumbup:
Aber Imagehack geht nun mal garnicht,es gibt so viele andere da wirste wohl einen schönen finden


----------

